
Toronto tech: why Canada is attracting the ‘best’ people - woud420
https://www.ft.com/content/de63f33c-34e6-11e9-bd3a-8b2a211d90d5
======
edwardchik
Thanks for sharing! This article makes some similar points as well (no
paywall): [https://dailyhive.com/toronto/toronto-tech-sector-bmo-
report...](https://dailyhive.com/toronto/toronto-tech-sector-bmo-report-2019)

------
Etheryte
The article is paywalled, it would be better to submit a link that everyone
can access instead.

